# richtig auschecken mit subclipse



## banshee (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

irgendwie bekomme ich meinen code von einem SVN-Server nicht so ausgecheckt, dass ich live auf ihm arbeiten kann. Die sourcefiles darin sind nackt (also nicht als eclipse-Projekt) in einer Ordnerstruktur abgelegt und wenn ich das auschecke und in ein Java-Projekt packe, dann importiert er die sourcefiles nicht als packages sondern auch nur als Ordner. Wenn ich mit dann selber einen source-Ordner anlege und die files da reinschiebe, wird natürlich die Struktur nicht richtig erkannt. Wie mache ich es richtig?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2009)

Damit das funktionieren kann müssen die eclipse meta files mit eingecheckt werden (.project, .classpath,...). Ist es vielleicht ein Maven2 Projekt? Dann gibt es Möglichkeiten, ansonsten nicht und du musst das händisch reparieren.
Warum nimmst du nicht Subversive? Das ist der 'offizielle' Client. Subclipse hat zumindest früher große Probleme verursacht. Ob das noch aktuell ist kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen da ich schon lange nur noch Subversive verwende.


----------



## banshee (17. Mai 2009)

hm spitze. Mein Auftraggeber hat die files natürlich nicht miteingecheckt. Kann ich mir dann nicht relativ unkompliziert einmal die files manuell richtig zurecht schieben und die Metadaten meines lokelen Projekts hochladen?

Werd mir subversive mal anschauen.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mai 2009)

Ja, du musst lediglich das Ding wieder zum Java Projekt machen, die Source und Bin Folder wieder richtig einrichten, evtl. Builder einhängen und Classpath wiederherstellen. Bis auf die Sache mit der java Nature für das Projekt lässt sich das alles über die GUI machen.
Dann Einchecken, und das nächste mal passt es.
Spätestens wenn teamintern allerdings mehrere verschiedene IDEs verwendet werden macht ein Ansatz wie Maven2 Sinn.


----------

